#  > Engineering Entrance Exam Resources/Ask the Experts - For U.G. Entrance Exams >  > General Knowledge Resources & Related Discussions >  >  Intel wins patent case against N-Data

## coolshivangi

Intel- won an appeal in a patent fight with Negotiated Data Solutions LLC (N-Data) over Ethernet patents that make it possible for computers to easily talk to one another. 

The US Court of Appeals for the Federal Circuit ruled on Monday that Intel did not infringe the patents because it had licensed them from National Semiconductor in 1976. National had assigned the patents to Vertical Networks Inc in 1998, which assigned them to N-Data. 

Based on the licensing agreement, Intel won the case in a Texas court on summary judgment. The appeals court agreed.





  Similar Threads: Samsung now takes the patent war to LG IIT Kanpur wins GE innovation award for it's convertible, stair climbing wheelchair

----------

